# Tropicanas Photo Thread.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys well, I have decided to Make this thread And continue updating this one like a journal. Its going to more or less contain all my photos from now on. I thought I would stop making new threads to save the forum Clutter!.

Enjoy .


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, nice shot!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!, New Apisto saved from he big als display tank in Barrie. Went there two weeks before and they said they couldn't sell him to me. Went today and lucky the fishroom manager was there to make the sale for me. Nice guy too.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You should feed 'wild caught' tetras more


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha, they are fed quite well. It is nice to see different behavior from them too. More skittish and hey hide in the plants if you startle them.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Added a couple Otocinclus sp pics. Enjoy!.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

New video!, check it out. I cleared the water up and moved a few plants etc.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> New video!, check it out. I cleared the water up and moved a few plants etc.


It was nice to see your perfect tank. Thank you.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, Thanks Igor.kanshyn.


----------

